# Blood glucose testing



## Type 1 toddler (Feb 9, 2019)

Okay so here goes. 
Yesterday at the clinic we were given a new accu-chek metre for our daughter which can tell the insulin required instead of a sheet but we still have to use the freestyle metre to check ketones if her levels are too high has anyone else had this? It's new and quite annoying but I think because it is new it's quite daunting but is it nessarry as I do feel I was doing fine with the way we were checking blood before?


----------



## trophywench (Feb 9, 2019)

It's new to you, but by no means new, it saves you the trouble of doing the mental arithmetic - I mean if eg something is 43.7g carb and your ratio is 1u to 13g it's easier to let the Accu-Chek Expert meter do the maths rather than get the calculator out.   The carb ratio and target range is pre-programed into the meter by you or your clinic, so if you need an adjustment of insulin up or down to cater for too high or too low BG pre eating, it calculates how much more or less you'll need - hence it's FAR more accurate.

I don't know what 'sheet' you are referring to unless it was something temporary that the hospital gave you to tide you over until you got into dose adjustment for the appropriate carb amounts

Because blood glucose and blood ketones are entirely different things, the same meter can't test them both or even if it can, there is one that does, you still have to use entirely different strips to do it.


----------



## Type 1 toddler (Feb 9, 2019)

trophywench said:


> It's new to you, but by no means new, it saves you the trouble of doing the mental arithmetic - I mean if eg something is 43.7g carb and your ratio is 1u to 13g it's easier to let the Accu-Chek Expert meter do the maths rather than get the calculator out.   The carb ratio and target range is pre-programed into the meter by you or your clinic, so if you need an adjustment of insulin up or down to cater for too high or too low BG pre eating, it calculates how much more or less you'll need - hence it's FAR more accurate.
> 
> I don't know what 'sheet' you are referring to unless it was something temporary that the hospital gave you to tide you over until you got into dose adjustment for the appropriate carb amounts
> 
> Because blood glucose and blood ketones are entirely different things, the same meter can't test them both or even if it can, there is one that does, you still have to use entirely different strips to do it.


Which metre is it that does both would you happen to know @trophywench? And you are so amazing with the re assurance you give thank you maybe my brain is so foggy with preganancy or I'm just very slow either way everything new is very daunting in relation to diabetes and would u know anyone who has had a newborn with a recently diagnosed child I'm am so worried rn! Thank you for everything


----------



## trophywench (Feb 10, 2019)

Sorry, it's one I've never used whereas I have used the 'Expert' and the Freestyle ketone one.

I don't mix much with young mums I'm afraid - I'm a Great Grandma by now!

There is a specialist Facebook group - Google 'Children with diabetes' to find it, quite possibly some of those mums either are or will have been pregnant at the same time as having their toddler diagnosed T1.

Plus - have you bought the Ragnar Hanas book?  Because you need to, it's not a medical textbook and it will answer quite a lot for all of you.


----------



## Sally71 (Feb 10, 2019)

The Freestyle meter will check glucose as well, but you have to get different strips (in the blue wrappers).  I don't think it has a bolus wizard though, the Accu-Chek makes it so much quicker to work out your doses because it does all the calculations for you.  We've got both and find them very easy to use.  Please try to persevere, you probably just don't like the change, it's a lot to take in!  But if you can stick with it I think you will find it helpful.


----------



## KARNAK (Feb 10, 2019)

I have the GlucoMen areo 2 k, which does both BG and Blood Ketones using separate strips.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 10, 2019)

In comparison to the number of times we have to test BG, unless we're ill or something else untoward is happening, we don't use ketone meters all that often, do we though?


----------



## Sally71 (Feb 10, 2019)

We only test for ketones if blood sugar goes into the 20s, if there are ketones too then it's a good indication that the problem is pump or cannula related, if ketones are trace or only very mildly raised then it's probably just a random high that will come down again with a correction dose.  Other than that only if daughter has got a tummy bug or something.  So before we had the Libre we didn't habitually carry a ketone meter around with us, just used to leave it at home if we were only out for the day!


----------



## Type 1 toddler (Feb 10, 2019)

Thank you guys for your advice @Sally71 you are right I can't stand change I'm so ocd about things it makes life harder.
Because my daughter is three we were advised to check her ketones if her bloods are 14 or over and this happens quite a bit at night time last night it was 18 had to give a correction whilst she slept amazingly she didn't wake up I think it was what she ate and the time she took eating because her ketones were 0.
Plus all the fiddly cases and bits I've just put everything into a make up bag


----------



## Type 1 toddler (Feb 10, 2019)

trophywench said:


> Sorry, it's one I've never used whereas I have used the 'Expert' and the Freestyle ketone one.
> 
> I don't mix much with young mums I'm afraid - I'm a Great Grandma by now!
> 
> ...


Yes I have the book the problem is not having time to read it I have scanned through a couple of pages


----------



## Bronco Billy (Feb 10, 2019)

We’ve always had a separate a keytone meter. It’s just something else that is awkward at first, but soon becomes second nature.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 11, 2019)

@Bronco Billy Billy -  tell me honestly, cos I do not know, about how frequently a small child ever strays into ketone territory, when he hasn't got a temperature, started scratching as the first spots of eg measles, rubella, chicken pox start to appear, just broken a bone etc?


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 11, 2019)

Type 1 toddler said:


> Okay so here goes.
> Yesterday at the clinic we were given a new accu-chek metre for our daughter which can tell the insulin required instead of a sheet but we still have to use the freestyle metre to check ketones if her levels are too high has anyone else had this? It's new and quite annoying but I think because it is new it's quite daunting but is it nessarry as I do feel I was doing fine with the way we were checking blood before?



One thought on this.  The meters that are linked to our pumps have a Bolus wizard and it was easy for me to switch from the Injections to a pump as I was already used to the Avila Expert.  I would encourage you to persevere and, not only could it make the calculations easier at the meal, but the meter also takes account of any insulin that is still active from an earlier injection.  This avoids stacking of insulin.


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 11, 2019)

Type 1 toddler said:


> Okay so here goes.
> Yesterday at the clinic we were given a new accu-chek metre for our daughter which can tell the insulin required instead of a sheet but we still have to use the freestyle metre to check ketones if her levels are too high has anyone else had this? It's new and quite annoying but I think because it is new it's quite daunting but is it nessarry as I do feel I was doing fine with the way we were checking blood before?


Thanks for this.  I had not realised that I could use my Freestyle to measure ketones.
I will follow this up.


----------



## Type 1 toddler (Feb 11, 2019)

SB2015 said:


> One thought on this.  The meters that are linked to our pumps have a Bolus wizard and it was easy for me to switch from the Injections to a pump as I was already used to the Avila Expert.  I would encourage you to persevere and, not only could it make the calculations easier at the meal, but the meter also takes account of any insulin that is still active from an earlier injection.  This avoids stacking of insulin.


It is quite annoying at first as we were injecting her after her food initially and it seemed easier but rushing her to eat within 15 minutes was a nightmare. Now it's okay ish it's just knowing what to eat and waddling around to cook. Yes u can test ketones with the purple strips in the same metre and u can log your insulin too into the metre


----------



## Type 1 toddler (Feb 11, 2019)

Bronco Billy said:


> We’ve always had a separate a keytone meter. It’s just something else that is awkward at first, but soon becomes second nature.


I can't wait for everything to become kind of normal again everything I do holds a memory and sets me off into a emotional mess going to the park and remembering our picnics and lying in the sun with our daughter without bloodtests and insulin got me feeling so horrible that I had to get out of the park even going to my mums house was horrible couldn't stop crying evn after I left I feel like we lost alot of freedom @Bronco Billy referring back to your old posts I don't mind you showing the post to your wife at all and I know I'm more scared of having another child to look after whilst struggling to care for this one
I have joined many of the groups you offered havent had much luck speaking to other parents apart from yourself really. The thing is that's getting to me the most is the cooking really I'm struggling to do 3 meals a day and especially with evening my mind just runs out of ideas and I feel like I'm. Constantly feeding my daughter the same things and focused in her eating and feeling good I forget about me and my partner


----------



## Bronco Billy (Feb 11, 2019)

trophywench said:


> @Bronco Billy Billy -  tell me honestly, cos I do not know, about how frequently a small child ever strays into ketone territory, when he hasn't got a temperature, started scratching as the first spots of eg measles, rubella, chicken pox start to appear, just broken a bone etc?




As far as our two are concerned, we only test for keytones if they go into the 20s and stay there. If there is a brief sojourn to that level and the reason is obvious, we don’t test for keytones. Fortunately, this is quite rare, perhaps once a month. However, I feel I should add that this is what we do and others are different. Some parents will check when their child is in the high teens, and this can happen more often. One missed injection/bolus and whoosh!


----------



## Bronco Billy (Feb 11, 2019)

Type 1 toddler said:


> I can't wait for everything to become kind of normal again everything I do holds a memory and sets me off into a emotional mess going to the park and remembering our picnics and lying in the sun with our daughter without bloodtests and insulin got me feeling so horrible that I had to get out of the park even going to my mums house was horrible couldn't stop crying evn after I left I feel like we lost alot of freedom @Bronco Billy referring back to your old posts I don't mind you showing the post to your wife at all and I know I'm more scared of having another child to look after whilst struggling to care for this one
> I have joined many of the groups you offered havent had much luck speaking to other parents apart from yourself really. The thing is that's getting to me the most is the cooking really I'm struggling to do 3 meals a day and especially with evening my mind just runs out of ideas and I feel like I'm. Constantly feeding my daughter the same things and focused in her eating and feeling good I forget about me and my partner




I don’t think I’ve mentioned this before (it’s on oversight on my part if I haven’t) but when our daughter was diagnosed, we had another daughter who was one year old at the time. Was it difficult? Absolutely! Did we cope? Yes, even though it was a struggle sometimes. Don’t be afraid to ask for help from your mum, friends (a new baby always brings friends out of the woodwork) and your partner. You need to lower expectation levels in terms of getting things done. Accept that the floor might not get hoovered, the washing might not be put away today etc. etc. You won’t move forward psychologically until you accept that your daughter has type 1 and life is different now. You can still have picnics in the park under the sun. Your daughter still has the freedom other children have in terms of what she can do. it’s just that you and she need to plan a bit more than other parents and children do. The only limit is what you are prepared to do. Have you sought help for how you are feeling?

Don’t worry about being original and varied with the meals, we don’t. Needs must and then same things crop up on our weekly meal plan. I’m starting to look like tuna pasta!


----------



## trophywench (Feb 12, 2019)

LOL - my first husband nearly turned into tuna pasta at one time Billy!


----------



## Type 1 toddler (Feb 12, 2019)

I see all these mums on YouTube home Baking and making all sorts of foods and there's me with frozen food and quick meals I feel so lousy tuna pasta is great to go to and so simple


----------



## Sally71 (Feb 12, 2019)

I think we all go through phases of doing whatever is easiest when we've got young children, don't we?  Looking after kids is bloody hard work even when they don't have medical conditions.  Don't beat yourself up about it, just take things a day at a time and you'll get there.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 12, 2019)

Don't worry!  Some friends eventually adopted a baby - and the husband used to often come home at 6pm and find his wife still in her nightclothes, to begin with!

You don't sound quite as chaotic as that yet!


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 12, 2019)

Type 1 toddler said:


> I see all these mums on YouTube home Baking and making all sorts of foods and there's me with frozen food and quick meals I feel so lousy tuna pasta is great to go to and so simple


You are doing brilliantly with something that is still so knew.

Think of repeated meals as an advantage as you will be more familiar with the carbs.
I suspect the ones on You Tube are their  one offs and in between there will be the regular meals.

It sounds like you are in good company on here, and I am glad that you have @Bronco Billy and @Sally71 on hand with advice as parents.  I was around when Sally and her daughter were new to this and she was asking much the same questions. Just keep in touch.


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 12, 2019)

Type 1 toddler said:


> Yes I have the book the problem is not having time to read it I have scanned through a couple of pages


It will be there when you need it, and eventually have some time to dip into it.
For now just keep firing the questions.


----------



## Type 1 toddler (Feb 12, 2019)

Thank you guys so much I would love to meet u guys one day because I think you are all amazing you've been my support from day 1 and give me some peace and reassurance even though a mothers heart will never be at peace its people like you who give me some inspiration in life. I want my kids to have a great life I think I'm just worried about my daughter to arrive and how I will look after her at the same time it's so scary


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 13, 2019)

Type 1 toddler said:


> Thank you guys so much I would love to meet u guys one day because I think you are all amazing you've been my support from day 1 and give me some peace and reassurance even though a mothers heart will never be at peace its people like you who give me some inspiration in life. I want my kids to have a great life I think I'm just worried about my daughter to arrive and how I will look after her at the same time it's so scary


Based on how well you are managing this life changer, you will manage the next steps too.
Your kids are well off with you around.


----------



## Type 1 toddler (Feb 15, 2019)

SB2015 said:


> Based on how well you are managing this life changer, you will manage the next steps too.
> Your kids are well off with you around.


I'm not coping very well if I'm honest tears night and day and sleepless nights I often think about the past and I'm worried for the future too I'm spiralling into a downwards tunnel


----------



## Sally71 (Feb 15, 2019)

You have to grieve, for the old life you don't have any more.  But you will get used to the new one because you have to, and it does get easier with time, honest!  It took me 6 months before I could cry at all, and then I was up and down all over the place for another 6 months until I finally let it all out properly.  And then I was a total basket case for a couple of weeks but after that felt so much stronger and actually started to believe that I knew what I was doing and didn't have to check every tiny little thing with the nurse any more.  Wish I could have got all that over and done with a bit quicker!


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 15, 2019)

Type 1 toddler said:


> I'm not coping very well if I'm honest tears night and day and sleepless nights I often think about the past and I'm worried for the future too I'm spiralling into a downwards tunnel


I am sorry you are feeling so bad at present.  When I was very low a person passing stopped and just sat down next to me and said ‘we are all stronger than we think’.  That stuck with me, and I hope that you can believe that. It is very understandable to be grieving for the life before, but as Sally and Bronco Billy have said it does get easier.  
Do you have support around you?  Don’t be afraid to ask for help, and certainly be honest with your care team. You will not be the first to struggle and they are there to help you.  
Keep in touch with questions, in need of an electronic hug, a winge , a rant.  Whatever you need.


----------

